# Vaping & Coronavirus



## Hooked (13/3/20)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/89213/vaping-and-coronavirus-what-we-know-and-what-we-dont/
12 March 2020

"On March 8, as the American coronavirus story took over American TV screens and front pages, New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio took the stage to speak to city residents about the virus and the disease it causes, called COVID-19...

"De Blasio then said that “we do know that smoking and vaping makes it easier for the disease to have more negative impact on a person’s body. It’s not the same as a pre-existing condition, but it is an important factor in the equation as well.” Noting that children have been largely spared from the most severe symptoms of the disease, he added again that “smoking and vaping is a real issue.”

If you are a smoker or a vaper that does make you more vulnerable,” de Blasio repeated. “If you are a smoker or a vaper this is a very good time to stop that habit and we will help you.”

Is the mayor right? Does vaping (or smoking) make you more likely to catch the virus, and more prone to severe outcomes if you do? And what about the long-held belief among vapers that the anti-microbial effects of propylene glycol can protect users from viruses and bacterial infections?

*Does vaping make you susceptible to coronavirus?*
Unfortunately, the answer isn’t clear. Multiple studies that purport to show that vaping causes suppressed immune functions or an increased susceptibility to infections are based on experiments with mice or disembodied cells, and don’t necessarily translate to human vapers.

Further, it’s hard to detect problems that might be caused by vaping in human subjects, because the vast majority of vapers have a history of smoking. Even if vaping does have a negative effect on immune response, lung function, or other biological processes, it could be hidden by more pronounced effects caused by past smoking...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (13/3/20)

Does vaping make you susceptible to coronavirus? I would say, yes - because you can't vape if you're wearing a mask. And can you imagine trying to get your vape out of a pocket on one of those "astronaut" (my name for it) suits?

Seriously though, how can he state, based on no research, that vaping makes one more susceptible to coronavirus? I wonder if it's just talk, or if he genuinely believes it? Is the man an idiot, or just pretending to be one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/3/20)

Vaping dries out the mucous membranes covering the airways creating more favourable conditions for infection. So yes, vaping and smoking make people more susceptible to the infection.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (13/3/20)

Being any more susceptible to getting Coronavirus the answer is actually no the same goes for those with weakened immune (underlying conditions such as diabetes) systems because nobody has any immunity to the virus so everyone as an even chance of catching it if they come into contact with the virus, the problem is once you get it. From what as been explained on our media etc is our immune systems actually seem to tackle it very quickly with people seeming to only be ill for 2 to 5 days most get it very mildly (in fact it's reported that mildly many would of had it without even realising which also hasn't helped curb it's spread) but if you are unlucky enough to get it severely that's when those with underlying conditions are going to struggle to fight it off, that doesn't mean it's a death sentence for all in this group but the risk can't be ignored so people in this group really need to take whatever steps they can to avoid getting it. Where i can see smokers and vapers being more ill and having a risk similar to those with underlying conditions is because it's a lung disease so a lot of smokers and ex-smokers have lungs that are not in the best condition but although that worries me i put that down to the 20 years of heavy smoking not vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)

Studies - ''an increased susceptibility to infections are based on experiments with mice or disembodied cells''
I am hundreds of times bigger than a mouse and all my cells are still having a pancake party tonight , safe in my carcass.
Bring it on .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (14/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Studies - ''an increased susceptibility to infections are based on experiments with mice or disembodied cells''
> I am hundreds of times bigger than a mouse and all my cells are still having a pancake party tonight , safe in my carcass.
> Bring it on .


I want to know more details about the vaping mice like were they vaping MTL or DL, using a squonker or maybe a pod mod!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (14/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Studies - ''an increased susceptibility to infections are based on experiments with mice or disembodied cells''
> I am hundreds of times bigger than a mouse and all my cells are still having a pancake party tonight , safe in my carcass.
> Bring it on .


Just another study that shows mice really shouldn't vape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (14/3/20)

*Can e-cigarette clouds pass on Covid-19?*
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/wor...-ecigarette-cloud-expert-advice-a4386996.html

"There is “currently no evidence” that the coronavirus can be transmitted by inhaling someone else’s vape cloud, according to experts at Public Health England...

Amid the outbreak it is understandable that people are trying to keep their lungs clean and puffs of vapour exhaled by users of e-cigarettes may raise questions of if they could carry the microscopic pathogens through the air.

Rosanna O’Connor, Director of Tobacco, Alcohol and Drugs at Public Health England said: “Public Health England’s 2018 independent evidence review found that to date, there have been no identified health risks of passive vaping to bystanders."

“There is currently no evidence that coronavirus can be caught from exposure to e-cigarette vapour.”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (14/3/20)

ffs here we go

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (14/3/20)

A vape cloud is just a visible representation of the air you exhale. If not inhaling air that others had exhaled was required, we'd all have the virus. I read some goofy stat once that every time we breathe in, we inhale 400 particles that were exhaled by Leonardo da Vinci at some point during his life. So yeah, if you go into a supermarket, you will be inhaling air that the other customers and the staff have exhaled. That you can't see it doesn't change that simple fact.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/20)

Hooked said:


> *Can e-cigarette clouds pass on Covid-19?*
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/wor...-ecigarette-cloud-expert-advice-a4386996.html
> 
> "There is “currently no evidence” that the coronavirus can be transmitted by inhaling someone else’s vape cloud, according to experts at Public Health England...
> ...



This is interesting @Hooked
Thanks for posting it

The part I understood about Coronavirus is that if someone sneezes or coughs close enough to you (within 1m or some say 2m) you can get the virus on you. And then if you touch that part of your body (where the virus landed) and then your mouth or eyes afterward, you could get the virus into your system. I have read that if you keep a distance more than say 2m, then the virus doesn’t reach you, it falls to the ground. Not sure of the distance because I have seen both figures mentioned in various articles.

So based on that I would imagine if you exhale vapour from your vape, it may carry the virus in the vapour - if the virus is able to be suspended in the vapour. I am not sure of the weight of the “virus particles” - maybe it would fall down 1m or 2m away, but most of us don’t blow clouds that big unless we are entering cloud comps. So my hunch is that it’s very possible, if you stand very close to a vaper with the virus, that you could get it if you breathe in the vapour - nothing to do with the vapour, just the same as if they cough or sneeze. 

Although, maybe when you sneeze or cough the velocity is much greater and when you exhale normally you would really need to be very close to get it.

Very interesting

Nevertheless, I would say don’t inhale second hand vapour from others that may be infected. Common sense to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/3/20)

Silver said:


> This is interesting @Hooked
> Thanks for posting it
> 
> The part I understood about Coronavirus is that if someone sneezes or coughs close enough to you (within 1m or some say 2m) you can get the virus on you. And then if you touch that part of your body (where the virus landed) and then your mouth or eyes afterward, you could get the virus into your system. I have read that if you keep a distance more than say 2m, then the virus doesn’t reach you, it falls to the ground. Not sure of the distance because I have seen both figures mentioned in various articles.
> ...


In fact droplets from coughing and sneezing travel much further, up to 8 meters and the smallest ones may stay suspended in the air for up to 10 minutes... the 1m security distance is more to reduce the risks but won’t eliminate it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (14/3/20)

Death toll doubled in 24 hours in UK and i needed stuff from the supermarket. Decided to go first thing as when i have gone when the supermarket first opens in the past i have been about the only customer and i thought use self checkout and i don't need to come in contact with another soul.

The rest of my town had exactly the same idea! 

Coronavirus
Keep Calm
Vape on!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (14/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> In fact droplets from coughing and sneezing travel much further, up to 8 meters and the smallest ones may stay suspended in the air for up to 10 minutes... the 1m security distance is more to reduce the risks but won’t eliminate it.





Thanks @Grand Guru 
I will be extending my distance based on your post!
I don’t think 8m is always practical but that will be my target!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Death toll doubled in 24 hours in UK and i needed stuff from the supermarket. Decided to go first thing as when i have gone when the supermarket first opens in the past i have been about the only customer and i thought use self checkout and i don't need to come in contact with another soul.
> 
> The rest of my town had exactly the same idea!
> 
> ...



You guys have self checkout
That’s cool
You can take your disinfectant with and wipe everything you touch


----------



## Timwis (14/3/20)

Silver said:


> You guys have self checkout
> That’s cool
> You can take your disinfectant with and wipe everything you touch


lol no or follow government guidelines and use sanitizer hand gels because a few have bought enough to keep them safe for a thousand years and sod everybody else!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (14/3/20)

This from an experiment done in 1942.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/ar...-9aspHelUS0uDMmctgt0LdLoJhfDGa1ApJekTACZOXVsY

*Abstract*
It has been found that propylene glycol vapor dispersed into the air of an enclosed space produces a marked and rapid bactericidal effect on microorganisms introduced into such an atmosphere in droplet form. Concentrations of 1 gm. of propylene glycol vapor in two to four million cc. of air produced immediate and complete sterilization of air into which pneumococci, streptococci, staphylococci, _H. influenzae_, and other microorganisms as well as influenza virus had been sprayed.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/20)

Adephi said:


> This from an experiment done in 1942.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/ar...-9aspHelUS0uDMmctgt0LdLoJhfDGa1ApJekTACZOXVsY
> 
> ...



Phenomenal, thank you @Adephi 
So theres a chance the PG in our Vapes could eliminate Coronavirus in the air before it gets to us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)

Silver said:


> This is interesting @Hooked
> Thanks for posting it
> 
> The part I understood about Coronavirus is that if someone sneezes or coughs close enough to you (within 1m or some say 2m) you can get the virus on you. And then if you touch that part of your body (where the virus landed) and then your mouth or eyes afterward, you could get the virus into your system. I have read that if you keep a distance more than say 2m, then the virus doesn’t reach you, it falls to the ground. Not sure of the distance because I have seen both figures mentioned in various articles.
> ...


But then again, the vapour is a disinfectant that kills the virus. So our exhaust fumes should be sterile. Not only that but seeing that our respiratory tract is coated with "disinfectant", would this not translate in a lesser chance of getting infected?

I am not saying this is so, I am just stating my theory.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)

Adephi said:


> This from an experiment done in 1942.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/ar...-9aspHelUS0uDMmctgt0LdLoJhfDGa1ApJekTACZOXVsY
> 
> ...


Damn! I see @Adephi got there before me...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/20)

Raindance said:


> But then again, the vapour is a disinfectant that kills the virus. So our exhaust fumes should be sterile. Not only that but seeing that our respiratory tract is coated with "disinfectant", would this not translate in a lesser chance of getting infected?
> 
> I am not saying this is so, I am just stating my theory.
> 
> Regards



I like your theory @Raindance 
I just wonder whether it also sterilizes Covid19
Maybe covid19 has some extra special powers

But I tell you what, if it does sterilize covid19 and it could be proved, can you just imagine the coup for vaping that would be - especially right now

You would see queues outside vaping shops to get Vapes like people are buying disinfectants!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)

Silver said:


> I like your theory @Raindance
> I just wonder whether it also sterilizes Covid19
> Maybe covid19 has some extra special powers
> 
> ...


It would indeed be interesting to see the statistics of vapers versus non vapers getting infected. What I do know is that before vaping I got serious lung infections twice a year. In the past four years of vaping I have not been sick a single day. Slight sniffles is the worst I have had since.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (15/3/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Grand Guru
> I will be extending my distance based on your post!
> I don’t think 8m is always practical but that will be my target!


The sales of deodorants will sky rocket!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (15/3/20)

What a lot of people don't realize and what the media don't tell you, is the amount of people who recovered completely from the virus and are now perfectly healthy. Also, that the common flu has killed almost 100 000 people this year alone compared tot he 5000 from the corona virus, and we do have inoculation and medication for the flu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (15/3/20)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------

